# own detail on R8 V10



## vwcheung (May 19, 2010)

Purchased a meguires machine polisher kit which came with some menzerna polish and cutting polish, so spent a couple of hrs on it yesterday. Here are the results, easy to use and I think good results. Enjoying the car everyday, all comments from friends and passers by is its stunning in sepang blue, luckily the car came with ceramics so not much time is needed on cleaning the wheels. Hope you all enjoy the photos


----------



## Mike007 (Aug 15, 2012)

Looks stunning


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

Awesome dude! Making me drool over the keyboard lol 

Give us some interior shots when possible  Oh, also vid clip of that engine revving... 8)


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Gorgeous car  I would dearly love one too.


----------



## vwcheung (May 19, 2010)

hope88 said:


> Awesome dude! Making me drool over the keyboard lol
> 
> Give us some interior shots when possible  Oh, also vid clip of that engine revving... 8)


Will Do ! Not sure how to post videos on here but ill do some interior shots, i actually like the inside, like Paul was saying on another thread the 991 is so much nicer, with the TT the dash in nice but nearly in your face if you get my drift, whereas the R8 the dash is set quite away from you so it feels roomy. Alot of people say the R8 is too wide and a big, I drive a Q7 as a DD and thats a bus !


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

vwcheung said:


> hope88 said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome dude! Making me drool over the keyboard lol
> ...


Have a Q7 myself and it's big alright lol but also very practical  It's nice jumping from GTR to Q7 and vice versa as you get awesome performance on one and nice comfort on the other


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 22, 2011)

Looks great mate, very jealous! 

Where did you get the polishing kit from?


----------



## vwcheung (May 19, 2010)

Leebo310 said:


> Looks great mate, very jealous!
> 
> Where did you get the polishing kit from?


Thanks!
I purchased from cleanyourcar.co.uk, but i4detailing is also competitive, service from both companies is excellent. I used this german polish as its designed for all german paint which i was told is tougher than paint from other parts of the world.


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 22, 2011)

Nice one mate, will check out both of those sites as need to buy a polisher! Took me ages to do the A6 by hand! 
Add up some more pics of your car, she looks lovely and we need to see more photos! :-D


----------



## RobLE (Mar 20, 2005)

Very cool! Love that colour on the R8 - there is a spyder near where I am in that colour.


----------



## RDH (Sep 7, 2012)

Hero's car. That looks epic.


----------



## vwcheung (May 19, 2010)

Thanks for the comments,droove out to london today on the M1 and was met by a lambo Aventador! I was in the fast lane pulled over , pedal to the metal in mine and the matt black alien car just flew passed! the noise was immense! Made my V10 engine noise feel puny :x 
He turned off at the next slip road making up about 150 metres on me,hyper car kills a supercar in this instance, anyhow spent the whole day in london and drove through oxford st around 8.30pm making our way home, drive was really nice got stared at constantly, videoed and numerous photos taken. Even though it isnt a Lambo i'm still chuffed to own one!


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

Beautiful car.


----------



## gvij (Jan 27, 2011)

Absolute stunner and a great colour. I would be very hesitant to take a machine polisher to a car of that value but Ive never used one before.


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

Very nice car, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jay-225 (Mar 7, 2012)

Excellent bit of kit the G220, the R8 isn't too bad either :wink:


----------



## Jay-225 (Mar 7, 2012)

gvij said:


> Absolute stunner and a great colour. I would be very hesitant to take a machine polisher to a car of that value but Ive never used one before.


The Machine he used ( G220 ) is very kind to the paint and is very hard to cause paint burns etc.. this is because the machine oscillates rather than rotate in one place. It also means its slightly harder than using a rotatory polisher to get the best results.


----------



## jamal (Nov 16, 2007)

why are you even on here? did you actually own a TT then this baby?

my brother has the v8, the v10 is just that much better! the only truly daily-able supercar IMO


----------



## mdk3.2 (Jul 3, 2012)

Great car, great colour - love these 8) 8) 8)


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Looks horrible, I hate it :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:

Bring it to a meet so it can repulse me.

Stunning congrats


----------



## vwcheung (May 19, 2010)

jamal said:


> why are you even on here? did you actually own a TT then this baby?
> 
> my brother has the v8, the v10 is just that much better! the only truly daily-able supercar IMO


Yes I owned 2 TT''s, a mark 1 and then a TTRS REVO stage 1 for 2 years, your right the v8 isn't fast enough for most guys the V10 is where it's at!


----------



## vwcheung (May 19, 2010)

jamman said:


> Looks horrible, I hate it :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:
> 
> Bring it to a meet so it can repulse me.
> 
> ...


----------

